# We have a serious problem



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

It seems some individuals on this Bulletin Board have decided to take advantage of other members personal information and have harassed them via their place of employment. I want everyone to know that we will use every means possible to determine who this(these) individual(s) is(are) and will involve the authorities where appropriate to prosecute them for this type of harassment.I view every member as a volunteer on this BB. Everyone volunteers their personal information and expects to be treated the same way that they treat others, ie: with respect. Moderators are especially important since they offer even more of their personal time and personal information to guide others and to make sure that the BB offers a friendly and safe place for information about IBS and other health issues.The ModeratorTeam, which formed recently, inludes all of the moderators on all the BB forums on this and the MediBoard Network website. They talk as a group and discuss important issues before any action is taken. I have provided them with the authority to take whatever action they feel is necessary in order to resolve a situation quickly. I am always informed of their actions.What happened recently threatens the individual involved, myself, the BB as a whole and each one of you.Collectively we need to get a handle on the escalating behavior and ill will that I read about everyday. I remind you again that this BB was created to discuss IBS. I will not hesitate for a second to close down non-health forums if it jeopardizes the existence of the health forums.Jeff


----------

